# Becky Holden - instructor training with Philippe Karl



## ropa (19 January 2015)

Becky is coming to Surrey/ Sussex to teach. Would anyone like to join clinic for a lesson or to watch?


----------



## wingedhorse (20 January 2015)

ropa said:



			Becky is coming to Surrey/ Sussex to teach. Would anyone like to join clinic for a lesson or to watch?
		
Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## LittleBlackMule (20 January 2015)

Yes, where?

She's good, I've seen her working with Heather Moffett. Didn't realise she was a PK student as well.


----------



## JillA (20 January 2015)

She's very good and very down to earth. I know a lot of people who have made great improvements in themselves and their horses from working with Becky, I just wish I could get enough interest here - she has been here once but autumn and winter took over and it isn't something most folks can afford too regularly. 
If anyone is interested in one in the spring or early summer here in NE Shropshire message me and I'll organise it if we can get enough.


----------



## ropa (20 January 2015)

It is in Dorking in Surrey  Yes Becky has been training with Phillipe for 4 years  Exciting stuff!


----------



## Amy_08 (21 January 2015)

I'm interested!


----------



## ropa (22 January 2015)

Great, have pm'd you Amy


----------



## Brandy77 (22 January 2015)

When is it and how much are the lessons please?


----------



## ropa (26 January 2015)

it is on 13th feb and the lessons are £65 for ridden/inhand and £50 for clicker. let me know if you want any other info x


----------

